# Charleston - Savannah



## Anthony_boi (Dec 15, 2008)

My goal for the end of this summer (fall) is to ride from Charleston, SC to Savannah, GA. This is a lofty goal for me, so I'm not sure if it's within reach. Has anyone done any rides along that general route? The only people I've mentioned it to say, "Don't go anywhere near highway 17" however they are not cyclists. I've ridden about 25 miles of 17 and didn't have any issues. Any advice on how bad it is, or if it is too bad, some other routes?


----------



## flyingheel (Aug 30, 2008)

You aren't going to have much of a choice unless you add serious miles onto your route by going west of 95. 17 is pretty much the only road between the two east of 95 that transits the inlets and marshes down there. Lots of long beautiful roads lead to dead ends at small fishing communities and long abandoned (early 1900s) ferry crossings. There are options of roads that parallel 17 for short 3-4 stretches, but 17, 21 and 170 will have to be the primary routes.

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/sc/charleston/729674566146


----------



## bgoldvarg (May 10, 2008)

*My neck of the woods....*

Since you are talking about my neck of the woods, do either of you know of a riding club or organization in the lowcounty? My wife and I used to ride often when we lived in Raleigh but this area doesnt seem to have too much to offer. Help if you can.

As far as your ride from Charleston to Savannah...have your thought about using a chaser vehicle? A friend of mine did a cross county (From San Diego to NYC) with a group of 14 other riders. They used mostly side roads and minor highways much like 17,21 and 170.


----------



## Anthony_boi (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't ride with any clubs but I know that there are some. Try the links from the LBS websites or talk to the guys in the shop both the one on 17 in west ashley and on meeting street in downtown charleston are good shops. John's Island is a popular area for group rides I know there are at least 3-4 clubs in the area but I'm a loner.


----------

